# Ancora sul cunnilingus



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2014)

Chiedo gentilmente al primo avventore  di copiare questa pagina di blog nel privé, perché vorrei aprire anche ub 3d e da smartphone non riesco.

Allora. la situazione é seria e io non so che consigliare.
Vittoria é una mia amica che sta uscendo con un tipo il quale...
Non ha mai fatto un cunnilingus.
E vuole imparare.
La discussione fra me e lei ieri sera é stata piú o meno questa.
- Cazzo Tebe...cone si fa ad insegnare a qualcuno a leccare una figa?-
Vittoria è sempre molto fine - Hem..mmm...boh. Nel senso. Non mi è mai capitato...certo che dev essere ansiolitico per te. Cioè. Il primo soffocotto immagino sia meno "invasivo" di uno sbaciucchiamento patata. Però la maggior parte degli uomini apprezza, quindi forse non è così traumatico. Dai non è Alien.-
-Puoi chiedere a Mattia la sua prima volta leccamento figa cosa ha provato?-
-No. Lui non fa testo.-
-Dai dai Dai. É l unico uomo che abbiamo sottomano adesso!-
-MATTIAAAAA...MATTIAAAAA...MATTIAAAAAAAAAA...MA SEI SORDO?-
Dopo dieci minuti - Racchia mi hai per caso chiamato?-
- Ti é piaciuto  leccare una patata la prima volta che l hai fatto?- é andata giú diretta Vittoria.
Mattia prima é diventato bianco. Poi viola. Poi di nuovo bianco. Poi ha cominciato il passo del gambero ma Vittoria é stata inesorabile.
- Devi rispondere Mattia. Dove credi di andare?-
Ció che ne é uscito é stato raccapricciante.
Siamo passati dai conati di Vomito al "bagnume lunacoso" e amenità varie horror.
Ho dovuto rianimare Vittoria che già vedeva il suo tipo  vomitargli a fiotto  tra le  gambe. ( io l avevo detto che Mattia non doveva essere sentito come testimone attendibile)

Tutta questa pappardella per chiedere agli ometti della loro prima volta conoscimento alla francese della Guest.
É stato cosí traumatico?
Per molti miei ex no. Anzi. Certo. Uno immagino si debba "abituare"  alla nuova...come dire...consistenza ma...
Boh. A voi la parola e nel frattempo...vi é mai capitato a voi donzellle di dover istruire D come al circo)  uno alla meravigliosa ma poco conosciuta arte del cunnilingus?
A me non é mai capitato di trovare uomini che non l hanno mai fatto...
Che si fa, gli si da un bigino e gli si da le scoppole in testa quando sbaglia?




Peró. 
Divertente....


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2014)

fatto cara :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Aprile 2014)

Cara Tebe,per quanto mi riguarda,sempre andato bene,e qualsiasi donna dovrebbe gradire molto,infatti ho appena finito di scriverlo,alla zoccola che sto cercando di farmi,anche se il fatto che oltre al compagno tenga,credo2 amanti(non equivocare nn sto pensando affatto a te),mi rende dubbioso.Non so se lo faro'...hai visto mai che....

Pero'ti dico anche questo,ad amico''matto''(e'bsx..)chiedevo perche'gli piacesse tanto fare pompini..e mi ha rivelato esperienze''devastanti''facendo sesso orale con le donne.Odori ed altro.......


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Aprile 2014)

Minchia! Ma non basta succhiare, leccare, infilare, solletticare a senso alternato e cambiando ritmo ed intensità ? :rotfl:


Tanto si capisce quando ad una donna piace ...sempre che non menta.


----------



## Leda (11 Aprile 2014)

Quanti anni ha il 'fenomeno' della tua amica?
E, soprattutto, perché non ha frequentato il sesso orale fino ad oggi? L'idea lo schifa? Questo mi preoccuperebbe. 
Altrimenti, si mette lì, sperimenta e impara. Come abbiamo fatto tutti, peraltro, che nessuno nasce imparato


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2014)

solo una cosa: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Povero Mattia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2014)

Eliade;bt9883 ha detto:
			
		

> solo una cosa: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Povero Mattia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Davvero.
Ma lo sai che quando faccio le serate amichette lui scappa letteralmente di casa?
Io mi incazzo pure un po perché mica siamo delle virago eppure niente.
Sparisce dicendomi pure
Tu sei pazza se pensi che io rimanga con voi iene.
E io rispondo sempre .- Ma topolino amoroso e pancino bello di Tebina, io sono la iena che Ami!-
E lui. Dopo almeno tre minuti di silenzio - Nego tutto. Io non ti amo.-
E a quel punto sparisce   ome per incanto da casa.
PUF!


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2014)

Tebe;bt9885 ha detto:
			
		

> Davvero.
> Ma lo sai che quando faccio le serate amichette lui scappa letteralmente di casa?
> Io mi incazzo pure un po perché mica siamo delle virago eppure niente.
> Sparisce dicendomi pure
> ...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Come dargli torto...
Anche io rifuggo dai raduni di gruppo femminili..
Una alla volta è più che sufficiente...


----------

